# Moved to new area



## Louiethe3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Guess this is more of a rant then anything. The last couple years I've been. GM Inbound- breakout. Recently a GM tm was unhappy so ETL specialty sales moved him to style doing breakout. Tm & the other breakout tm chat it up almost flirting, tm has shown little interest in learning to hang/fold/sort up to standard. In the mean time all my shifts have been transferred to style- without asking/informing me & I've had to deal with new tm lack of caring. At first I thought this was because multiple style tm have quit or moved to closing shifts, so I was fine with it. This area change has been occuring for a month now & annoying me.  Style TL today informed me that new tm was going to be working m-f and they're just going to have me fill in occasionally on Saturdays.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2021)

Talk to your etl.


----------

